# Zombie Prom 2010



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

A local radio station hosted a Zombie Prom in May of 2010. I darn near wet my pants when I heard about it and much to my surprise so did my wife. Suffice it to say we bought tickets immediately and went. Here are the pics of my wifes back which I slaved over for close to 2 1/2 hours! I will scan the prom pictures in asap and post them. This took about 2 oz of liquid latex, lots of make up and about 4-6oz of blood.... the first three pics is of just the make up and the fourth is of the dress she wore and how the make up corresponds. The fifth is me, I only spent about 45 minutes on mine but as most of you that may practice on yourself first it's much easier/quicker when it comes to your own. I hope you all like it. It makes me want to host my own Zombie Prom some day! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*note to self* don't eat while looking at flesh's pictures...lol

these are very disgusting!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done! The effect is disturbingly realistic.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice makeup work, looks completely real.


----------

